
Researchers document first case of Covid-19 reinfection - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/24/world/covid-19-coronavirus.html
======
lixtra
While the patient was infected with mild symptoms the first time he showed no
systems the second time. Also no mention if the virus was still contagious in
the patient.

How is it with other vaccines? Do you see a small infection before the immune
response overwhelms it?

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
You sometimes do. This is known to be common with the flu vaccine for example.
But as the article mentions, we'd always expect a few rare cases of
reinfection even if people do in general have long-lasting immunity. So while
it's always good to experimentally confirm things, this observation is doubly
unsurprising.

